# Hi



## Code Sp (Aug 18, 2019)

Been married 12 years and with my wife since we were kids. We survived 5 deployments and tons of relocation. Have 4 kids. 

I cheated after deployment 4. Destroyed the woman at home caring for our children. She did it all while I was gone and this was how I repaid her. 

It took a lot of work and soul searching, but we are here after 3 years and a hell of a lot of work. 

I am hoping to help others that made the same mistake. Site was recommended by a friend.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome to TAM.


----------

